
Gartner Reveals the 2017 Hype Cycle for Data Management - thisisit
https://www.gartner.com/newsroom/id/3809163
======
thisisit
I don't work on the data side but anyone can comment on this: "Hadoop
distributions are deemed to be obsolete before reaching the Plateau of
Productivity because the complexity and questionable usefulness of the entire
Hadoop stack is causing many organizations to reconsider its role in their
information infrastructure. Instead, organizations are looking at increasingly
competitive and convenient cloud-based options with on-demand pricing and fit-
for-purpose data processing options. "

Are Hadoop distributions this bad?

